# Heimkino einrichten



## afrorome (31. März 2014)

Hallo!

Habe mich jetzt hier schon ein wenig eingelesen und würde gerne eure Meinung abholen ob das alles so realisierbar ist wie ich mir das vorstelle. Ich überlege ob ich mir nicht ein Heimkino einrichte - sprich Beamer, AVR & Boxen (2.0). Budget ist insgesamt ca. 2000-3000€.

Der Raum ist ca. 4x4m gross und etwa 2,70m hoch. Folgende Komponenten werfe ich mal in den Ring:

- BenQ W1080ST
- Marantz SR6008
- Dali Zensor 5

Ich höre gerne Musik, daher ist guter Stereo Sound erstmal vorranging - also erstmal ein gutes 2.0 System mit der möglichkeit später auf 5.1 zu erweitern.

Beamer
Der Beamer sollte ein "short throw" oder Kurzdistanzbeamer sein, da ich ihn gerne unter die Decke hängen mag und er aufgrund von nem Kronleuchter nicht weiter hinten hängen kann. Abstand Beamer - Wand ist also ca 1.70-1.90, während der Sitzabstand ca. 3-4m beträgt. Laut dem Artikel hier ist der 1080ST dafür ja wie gemacht, und hat eine gute Qualität.

Gaming <-> Filme ist so ca. im Verhältnis 70%/30% derzeit.

AVR
Als AVR habe ich mich nach viel lesen auf Denon/Marantz eingeschossen. Folgende funktionen sind mir wichtig:
- "echte"/"powered" Multizonen funktionalität (auch "nur" für Audio)
- Netzwerk / DLNA funktionalität (WiFi schön, kann man ja aber auch nachrüsten)
- 3d "ready" - 4k ist erstmal nicht von belang, aber können ja eh alle durchschleifen
- FLAC und andere losless Formate abspielen oder Streamen können

Der Marantz ist hier wohl überdimensioniert, das ist mir bewusst. Aber in England gibts den derzeit für 600€, und er hat halt echte 2 Multizonen.

Boxen
Habe ich noch nicht weiter nach geguckt, nur spontan hier beim rüberfliegen gesehen das die Zensor 5 wohl gut und für den Raum ausreichen sollten. Ist eine mehrinvestition sinnvoll?
Hab mal an Nubert gedacht, was macht Sinn?

Siehe Skizze - Erstmal die Frage: Standlautsprecher (wo die linke dann unter und über dem Esstisch abstrahlt), oder doch auf eine kleine Box auf ein Brett o.ä. "über" dem Esstisch platziert? Habe mich noch nicht entscheiden wie rum der Esstisch steht, desewgen beides grob in deei Skizze eingetragen. Würde diese Stellung von Audyssey etc. ausgeglichen? Der Tisch ist halt normal ca. 70cm hoch.

Genung "luft" für ca. 20cm Abstand zu den Wänden ist auf jedenfall vorhanden. Oder brauchts da noch wesentlich mehr?

Abspielgeräte
Bespielt wird das ganze von meinem PC aus dem anderen Zimmer - über HDMI (habe KEINE Soundkarte, nur einen kleinen SMSL SAD-25) für Kopfhörer/Schreibtisch boxen), oder über Internetradio, oder NAS/sonstige Netzwerkfestplatte (noch nicht vorhanden, Zukunft).

- Kann ich überhaupt "nur" Sound abspielen wenn der PC an ist?
- Wie kann der AVR auf meine (interne) Festplatte zugreifen, ist das einfach einstellungssache oder braucht es eine bestimmte Partition, oder doch ein externes gerät wie einen NAS?

Vielen vielen Dank für euren Input!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonlort (1. April 2014)

Abstand zur wan min 50cm wen geht.

Aber um ein guten klang zuhaben erstmal eine frage wie weit sind die ls ausseinder und wie weit sietz davon weg?

Kannst du auch umstellen also die möbel?


----------



## afrorome (1. April 2014)

hi,

umstellen der möbel kein problem, wie gesagt die wände sind ca. 4m x 4m, entsprechend ist die sitzposition und die entfernung der lautsprecher.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. April 2014)

4x4 m also ein quadratischer Raum? Das ist Mist bzw. du musst bei der Aufstellung höllisch aufpassen, weil du praktisch die doppelte Ausprägung der Raummoden hast (so um die 40-45 Hz und deren Harmonischen). Wenn du eh umräumst, dann könnte eine Aufstellung über Eck helfen, ansonsten wirds vermutlich sehr unschön dröhnen.


----------



## afrorome (1. April 2014)

hm, habe jetzt nicht nachgemessen - das ist geschätzt. kann ich gleich nochmal tun. war mir nicht bewusst das es quadratisch probleme geben kann...

gibt es eine meinung zu den komponenten?


----------



## afrorome (1. April 2014)

der raum ist 3,95 x 4,10. also nicht ganz quadratisch


----------



## Superwip (1. April 2014)

Ein Komplexes Thema... ich werde später noch was dazu schreiben... am Donnerstag vielleicht.


----------



## afrorome (1. April 2014)

@Superwip: deswegen habe ich auch versucht so ausführlich wie möglich zu beschreiben. ein wenig wall of text... freue mich auf deinen input!


----------



## Zappaesk (2. April 2014)

Auch wenn der Raum nicht ganz quadratisch ist wird es bei den zu erwartenden beiden Resonanzfrequenzen zu einer Überhöhung kommen. Da diese Frequenzen sehr dicht beieinander liegen entsteht daraus dann doch wieder eine quasi gemeinsame, die eben in Summe zu einem stärkeren Problem wie eine einzelne führen kann. Deswegen kann eine Über-Eck Aufstellung zumindest als Versuch mal nix schaden.

Was die Boxen angeht. Standboxen, die teilweise von nem Tisch verdeckt werden bzw. in der Ecke stehen kannst du vergessen. das ist rausgeworfenes Geld! Dein Raum ist auch keinesfalls so groß, dass sich einem Standboxen aufdrängen. Lieber ordentliche Kompaktboxen, die idealerweise auch so ausgelegt sind, dass sie wandnah funktionieren und frei abstrahlen können (Ecke ist aber auch da ne schlechte Idee) als Standboxen, die dann noch hinter Möbeln ihr Dasein fristen müssen.

Meine Empfehlung wäre dabei ganz klar der Selbstbau von Boxen. Da gibt es zum Einen wesentlich mehr "Problemlöser" für verschiedene Aufstellungsarten als die ewig gleiche Auslegung der Fertigboxen und zum Anderen ist das P/L Verhältnis erheblich besser. Wenn man da nen seriösen Bauvorschlag nachbaut, kann eigentlich nix schief gehen.


----------



## Superwip (3. April 2014)

Was ist das für ein Raum? Ein Heimkinosaal oder "irgendein Raum mit Beamer"?

In ersterem Fall: Weg mit dem Tisch, weg mit dem Kronleuchter. Vermutlich stören beide sowohl die Raumakustik als auch Optik. Falls das nicht geht nimm wenigstens ein dickes, dunkles Tischtuch.

Generell sollten alle Oberflächen in dem Raum, insbesondere die Wände, möglichst Schall- und Lichtabsorbierend (matt, Dunkel) sein. Bis auf die Leinwand die allerdings auch Schallabsorbierend sein sollte wobei das vor allem bei Surround-Systemen wichtig ist. Die Wände und die Decke sollten einen schallabsorbierenden Verputz oder eine schallabsorbierende Tapete bekommen, der Boden wenigstens einen dicken Teppich.

Zum Beamer... Der W1080ST ist wohl kein Topmodell aber nicht schlecht und einer der besten (und einer der wenigen) Short-Throw Heimkinobeamer. Damit hast du hier kaum eine andere Wahl auch wenn du bereit bist noch etwas mehr auszugeben. Außer du verzichtest auf den Kronleuchter was ich dir, wie gesagt, auch aus anderen Gründen nahelegen würde. Wie groß ist der maximale Abstand Beamer<->Leinwand genau und wie groß ist die Diagonale?


----------



## afrorome (6. April 2014)

der raum ist mein ess & wohnzimmer - also tisch & kronleuchter sollten schon in dem raum bleiben 

ich muss den genauen abstand nochmal ausmessen - bei 1,90m abstand zur wand haengt der projektro schon halb "ueberhalb" des kronleuchters, laut BenQ website (BenQ Projector Calculator) ist die Diagonale bei 1,90 Abstand 124"; bei 1,70cm 111". Beides fuer meine Ansprueche wohl mehr aus ausreichend! 

Der Tisch ist mit ca. 75cm hoehe dem Bild dann auch nicht im weg.

An der linken Wand ist uebrigens noch eine weiter Tuer (auf den Flur), werde die Skizze nochmal mit genauen angaben erneuern.

Vielen dank soweit!
Cheers, Roman


----------



## Superwip (6. April 2014)

Wenn der Raum kein dezidiertes _Heimkino_ ist sondern ein Wohnzimmer ist musst du dich eben damit zufrieden geben das die Lösung suboptimal ist. Sowohl im Hinblick auf die Akustik als auch im Hinblick auf die Bildqualität.

Wenn du auf den Kronleuchter nicht verzichten willst ist der W1080ST wohl, wie gesagt, die beste Wahl.

Was hast du eigentlich für eine Leinwand geplant?


----------



## afrorome (6. April 2014)

Hey,

gut, dann ist die titelwahl dieses Threads wohl etwas missverstaendlich  Das ich einschraenkungen in kauf nehmen muss, ist mir dadurch natuerlich klar.

Leinwand habe ich nocht nicht geplant - ich dachte an etwas zum rollen. Elektronisch muss es nicht sein. Kannst du was empfehlen das der Preisklasse des W1080ST entspricht?

Kann jemand Lautsprecher entsprechend meiner Wohnsituation empfehlen? (Werde natuerlich vorher erst mit meinen jetzigen testen ob es Probleme mit dem Raum gibt). Also eher keine Standlautsprecher, sondern Kombaktboxen auf ca. 1,00 - 1,50m an die Wand gehaengt? Was wuerdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Zappaesk (6. April 2014)

Wenn du partout direkt an die Wand willst, dann solltest du dich nach Boxen umsehen, die auch dafür gemacht sind. Normele LS klingen kacke an der Wand.


----------



## Superwip (6. April 2014)

Die Leinwand könnte etwas für dich sein: 

celexon | celexon Leinwand Rollo Economy 220 x 124 cm 220 x 124 cm

Die Berichte sind aber durchwachsen. Einige Berichten von Wellenbildung oder sogar von Falten in der Leinwand...

...Ein Problem das bei der Professional Variante angeblich nicht mehr auftaucht, diese besteht auch aus dickerem und hochwertigerem Stoff:

celexon | celexon Leinwand Rollo Professional 220 x 124 cm 220 x 124 cm

Der wohl qualitativ nächste wesentlich Schritt bei Rolloleinwänden sind Leinwände die über Stahlseile verspannt sind was die Wellenbildung zuverlässig und vollständig verhindert sowie Leinwände die speziell auf den Beamer, dessen Montage und den Raum angepasst sind. Alternativ zu einer Seilverspannung wurden in den letzten Jahren auch Tücher entwickelt in die Kohlefasern oder Armidfasern eingewebt sind sodass das Tuch selbst verspannt werden kann. Die gibt es im großen und ganzen aber erst für über 1000€. Billiger lässt sich eine ideale Verspannung bei fixen Rahmenleinwänden erreichen. Auch für dich wäre eine akustisch transparente Leinwand vielleicht eine interessante Option.

Ein Beispiel für eine seilverspannte Rolloleinwand wäre die WS-Spalluto Grand Cinema, gute Speziallösungen gibt es auch etwa von Alphaluxx.


Der ideale Sitzabstand in Filmen wäre dann so etwa 2,85...3m, bei der Größe des Raumes sollte das perfekt passen.

Ein Problem ist natürlich das du beim idealen Sitzabstand zur Leinwand kein ideales Stereodreieck mehr hin bekommst wenn du die Boxen neben der Leinwand aufstellst. Du müsstest die Boxen hinter der Leinwand montieren was aber nur mit einer akustisch transparenten Leinwand sinnvoll möglich ist oder dir eine Lösung mit kleinen Boxen überlegen die über und/oder unter der Leinwand angebracht sind. Ist beides nicht möglich (was wohl der Fall sein wird) musst du entweder eine "Akustisch oder Optisch" suboptimale Sitzposition wählen oder irgendeinen Kompromiss dazwischen finden. Da die Raumakustik wohl sowieso suboptimal ist würde ich eher bei Stereodreieck Abstriche in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## afrorome (7. April 2014)

cool, danke fuer die infos @ superwip.

- wieviel abstand zur wand braeuchte ich denn fuer "herkoemmliche" lautsprecher?
- kann jemand wandboxen empfehlen?

cheers!


----------



## Superwip (8. April 2014)

Blödsinn, ich hab mich geirrt 

Der ideale Sitzabstand im Stereodreieck ist Lautsprecherabstand*0,866. Bei einem Sitzabstand von 2,85m zur Leinwand ergibt das einen Lautsprecherabstand von 3,3m womit du die Lautsprecher mit einem Respektabstand von jeweils etwa einem halben Meter neben der Leinwand aufstellen kannst.

Steht die Vorderseite der Lautsprecher nicht genau auf der Ebene der Leinwand sondern etwas näher bei dir kann der Abstand entsprechend angepasst werden.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. April 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Blödsinn, ich hab mich geirrt
> 
> Der ideale Sitzabstand im Stereodreieck ist Lautsprecherabstand*0,866.



Du hast dich wirklich geirrt. Es gibt so etwas wie den idealen, allgemeingültigen Sitzabstand bei Lautsprechern nicht! Das ist abhängig von deren Abstrahlung, Abstimmung, der Aufstellung, dem Raum und vielen anderen Dingen - nicht zuletzt vom eigenen Geschmack.


----------



## Superwip (8. April 2014)

Doch, das Stereodreieck ist mit wenigen Ausnahmen schon allgemein gültig. Diese Ausnahmen sind im wesentlichen Systeme die Reflexionen an den Wänden akustisch bewusst mit einbeziehen, etwa das BOSE 901 Directing/Reflecting- System (und viele vergleichbare Systeme diverser Hersteller) sowie fast sämtliche modernen virtuellen Raumklang-Systeme.

Natürlich gibt es keinen allgemein gültigen Abstand. Ist der Abstand des Hörers zu den Lautsprechern geringer sinkt auch der ideale Abstand zwischen den Lautsprechern proportional.

Der Grund dafür ist das *die Aufnahme möglichst so wiedergegeben werden soll wie sie aufgenommen wurde** und das ist in der Regel eben im 60°-Winkel.

Auch bei Systemen mit mehr als 2 Lautsprechern gibt es das Stereodreieck, es bezieht sich dann eben auf die Frontlautsprecher.

Je kleiner der Abstand zu den Lautsprechern ist desto kritischer wird die korrekte Ausrichtung. In diesem Zusammenhang reduziert sich der Spielraum schnell irgendwann so weit das der Klang nur noch an einer Sitzposition einigermaßen ideal ist. In einem Raum mit suboptimaler Raumakustik (optimal im Bezug auf klassische Lautsprechersysteme: in Relation zur Größe des Stereodreiecks möglichst großer Raum mit möglichst nicht Schall reflektierenden Wänden) ist die korrekte Ausrichtung nicht so wichtig da (im Normalfall störende) Reflexionen das Ergebnis sowieso beeinträchtigen. Eventuell kann man Reflexionseffekte durch eine Variation der Lautsprecherposition in gewissen Grenzen ausgleichen aber das ist nicht einfach.

*Möglichst exakte Wiedergabe des Quellmaterials sollte immer das Ziel sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. April 2014)

Das Stereodreieck ist natürlich gesetzt, nur das dieses zwingend gleichseitig sein muss ist Unsinn! Das hängt immer vom Einzelfall ab, ansonsten wäre eine Boxenaufstellung auf wesentlich trivialer als sie es ist. Joachim Gerhard (ich denke niemand wird ihm Fachwissen absprechen) bevorzugt z.B. eine Aufstellung der Boxen mit extrem breiter Aufstellung bei recht kleinem Abstand zur Basis und legt seine LS auch so aus. Es gibt genug Beislpiele bei denen ein gleichseitiges Dreieck nicht optimal funktioniert - ob das der Entwickler so wollte oder nicht ist dann dahingestellt, reale Hörräume bieten genug andere Probleme.

Bei mir stehen die Boxen z.B. recht weit weg bei vergleichbar kleiner Basisbreite - so habe ich das in tagelangen Hör- und Rücksessions optimiert. Generell kenne ich mehr Situationen - auch bei Bekannten - bei denen eine gleichseitiges Dreieck eben nicht optimal funktioniert. Also hier von einer "Regel" oder einem "Optimum" zu sprechen ist grundfalsch.

Zum Thema exakte Wiedergabe - das ist der größte Treppenwitz des Hifi! Das Problem dabei, niemand weiß wie die Aufnahme original geklungen hat, erstens weil normalerweise niemand dabei war und  zweitens weil es meist das Original gar nicht gibt sondern "nur" ein Produkt verschiedener Takes, Overdubs, Effekten, Entscheidungen des Produzenten usw... 

Realistisch ist es daher eine Wiedergabe anzustreben, die sich anhört wie wenn sie so gewesen sein könnte, dazu wird das Ganze durch den persönlichen Geschmack abgestimmt (es soll ja auch gefallen) - mit Original hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## Superwip (8. April 2014)

> Zum Thema exakte Wiedergabe - das ist der größte Treppenwitz des Hifi! Das Problem dabei, niemand weiß wie die Aufnahme original geklungen hat, erstens weil normalerweise niemand dabei war und zweitens weil es meist das Original gar nicht gibt sondern "nur" ein Produkt verschiedener Takes, Overdubs, Effekten, Entscheidungen des Produzenten usw...
> 
> Realistisch ist es daher eine Wiedergabe anzustreben, die sich anhört wie wenn sie so gewesen sein könnte, dazu wird das Ganze durch den persönlichen Geschmack abgestimmt (es soll ja auch gefallen) - mit Original hat das nix zu tun.



Wir reden hier von einem Heimkino und damit von Filmen. Der Sound wird hier von einem Stereomikrofon aufgenommen das in der Kamera sitzt und eben auf das Stereodreieck optimiert ist. Oft oder sogar meist ist das auch nicht der Fall aber dann sollte der Sound so hingebogen werden das er sich so anhört als ob. Und zwar nicht erst bei der Wiedergabe.

Es kann natürlich vorkommen das nicht oder nicht ordentlich gemacht wurde und kommt sicher auch oft vor aber das Auszubügeln halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, an irgend einem Standard muss man sich ja orientieren.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. April 2014)

Es gibt da nix auszubügeln, es gibt Abstrahlverhalten und Raumakustik. Die 60° kommen da nicht vor - zumindest nicht als Naturkonstante.


----------



## Superwip (8. April 2014)

Man muss davon ausgehen das man sich in einem quasi akustisch idealen Raum befindet dessen Wände jeden Schall komplett (oder wenigstens sehr gut) schlucken. Ansonsten ist jede Optimierung von vornherein "Voodoo"  und eine perfekte Lösung ist unerreichbar.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. April 2014)

Eigenartige Einstellung zumal ein Raum wie von dir beschrieben weder außerhalb eines Akustiklabors (in dem ganz andere Sachen gemacht werden) existent ist noch wünschenswert für Kino oder Musik.

Angestrebt werden ganz andere Eigenschaften und zudem muss eine Anlage im realen Leben in realen Räumen funktionieren nicht im Labor. Es hat auch nicht jeder die Möglichkeit sich wie ich einen Raum so bauen zu lassen das er akustisch gut funktioniert sondern muss mit komisch geschnittenen Räumen leben.


----------



## Superwip (8. April 2014)

Es stimmt das ein akustisch idealer Raum in der Praxis *mit einem Stereosystem* noch immer nicht ideal ist. aber dafür gibt es ja Systeme mit mehr als zwei Lautsprechern.

Ein akustisch idealer Raum ist nur schwer erreichbar aber man kann sich dem Ziel ja annähern- möglichst schallabsorbierende Wände, Decke und Boden, möglichst auf Möbel verzichten und wenn sollten auch diese akustisch möglichst absorbierend oder Transparent sein. Selbst die Leinwand sollte im Idealfall akustisch absorbieren oder transparent sein. Das ist freilich praktisch nur in einem dezidierten Heimkinoraum der für nichts anderes verwendet wird sinnvoll umsetzbar.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. April 2014)

Das Ziel ist nie möglichst schallabsorbierende Wände zu haben, sondern ein bestimmtes frequenzabhängiges Nachhallzeitverhalten eines Raums zu erreichen. Die Nachhallzeiten mögen im optimalen Heimkino anders aussehen wie im Hifistudio, aber nicht gravierend. Ein schalltoter Raum ist jedenfalls auch fürs Heimkino Mist. Darin fühlt man sich schlicht nicht wohl (jeder der schonmal in so nem Raum war kann das bestätigen) - in nem Kino eher suboptimal.


----------



## Superwip (9. April 2014)

Das gesamte akustische Verhalten eines Heimkinoraumes soll möglichst kontrollierbar bleiben. Das ist am einfachsten, der Fall wenn es *keine* Nachhalleffekte gibt, Schall nur von den Lautsprechern ausgeht und an den Wänden verschwindet. Raumklang soll nicht durch Reflexionen erreicht werden sondern durch den Einsatz einer entsprechenden Anzahl von Lautsprechern (genau gesagt: möglichst viele. 5.1, besser 7.1, Quellmaterial für mehr gibt es kaum aber 11.2 ist ja auch schon standardisiert) und geeignete Ansteuerung. Das man sich in einem schalltoten Raum nicht wohl fühlt ist hier nicht relevant denn wenn das System aktiv ist ist der Raum ja nicht schalltot und das ist ja auch der Sinn des ganzen. Ein Heimkino ist kein Wohnzimmer und nur als solches zu benutzen.

Gibt es in einem Raum Nachhalleffekte ist es fast unmöglich bestimmte akustische Gegebenheiten zu simulieren, etwa eine große freie Fläche mit einer mehr oder weniger punktförmigen Schallquelle (Extremfall: leere Wüste, irgend jemand ruft etwas o.Ä.- der Ton kommt genau aus einer Richtung und wird nirgendwo reflektiert). Derartige Szenarien (wenn auch meist nicht ganz so krass) kommen in Filmen nicht selten vor.

Jedes System das mit Reflexionen arbeitet und insbesondere überhaupt jedes Stereo System ist prinzipiell immer ein suboptimaler Kompromiss. Die Optimierung eines solchen Systems ist , sowohl in der Theorie als auch in der Praxis, schwierig da hier sehr viele Parameter relevant sind (Geometrie des Raumes inklusive Einrichtung, akustisches Verhalten der Materialien der Wände und Möbel, Lautsprecherposition und Ausrichtung, Sitzposition, Balance-Enstellung der Lautsprecher zueinander und Equalizer, küntliche Asynchronität zwischen den Lautsprechern) und auch dann ist kaum je ein Optimum erreichbar obwohl es sicherlich einen Großen Spielraum zwischen guten und weniger guten Lösungen gibt, insbesondere auch mit gegebenen Lautsprechern. Dieses Optimum ist aber schwer ermitteln und zu erreichen, allgemein gültige Regeln gibt es hier tatsächlich nicht. Für eine Optimierung sind Computergestützte raumakustische Simulationen mit Raytracing und/oder FEM nötig oder stundenlanges Probieren und das alles ohne je die Qualität eines ordentlichen Raumklangsystems in einem Raum mit absorbierenden Wänden erreichen zu können. Insbesondere letzteres macht die Sache irgendwie frustrierend.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. April 2014)

Ein Raum ohne Nachhalleffekte ist aber nunmal nicht umsetzbar. Wenn man sich Akustiklabors ansieht bei denen das weitgehend erreicht wurd, dann sieht man auch, dass sowas weder wünschenswert noch machbar ist in einem Heimkino. Wer will schon meterdickes Dämmmaterial aus Spezialschaum an der Wand, Boden und Decke haben.

Nicht nur deswegen gibt es eben die definierten Nachhallzeiten für diverse Räume, abhängig von der Nutzung - z.B. auch für professionelle Aufnahmestudios, Kinos und Konzertsälen. Wenn man es schafft seinen Raum halbwegs so abzustimmen, dann hat man zum Einen auch schon recht viel Aufwand und zum Anderen ein quasi perfektes Ergebnis (wenn man in der Lage ist seine Anlage richtig ein- und aufzustellen -> <20% der Leute).

Im übrigen sind viele der von dir oben genannten Parameter universell gültig, egal ob stereo oder Surround (die LS Technik ist ja dieselbe), ob schalltoter oder schallharter Raum. Das Abstrahlverhalten der LS inklusive deren Ausrichtung z.B. ist generell immer zu beachten wenn man ein ordentliches Ergebnis will.


----------



## Superwip (12. April 2014)

Man sollte, wenn man ein "Reflexionsarmes" System anstrebt selbst verständlich Lautsprecher verwenden die nur nach vorne abstrahlen und diese auf den Sitzplatz ausrichten.

Zumindest im mittel- und hochfrequenten Bereich ist ein Raum der so reflexionsarm ist das die Reflexionen kaum oder nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden müssen durchaus im Rahmen eines (Heim)kinos erreichbar und, davon bin ich überzeugt, anstrebenswert. Im niederfrequenten/Bass Bereich ist das nicht mehr so einfach aber das ist auch nicht so schlimm denn da kann man Schall sowieso nicht so gut orten.

Ein Aufnahmestudio oder ein Konzertsaal ist hier nicht unmittelbar ein Vorbild da Raumklang in Filmen (oder auch Spielen) eine Anwendung ist die deutlich andere Anforderungen stellt als die Musikwiedergabe, insbesondere die Stereo-Musikwiedergabe.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. April 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Man sollte, wenn man ein "Reflexionsarmes" System anstrebt selbst verständlich Lautsprecher verwenden die nur nach vorne abstrahlen und diese auf den Sitzplatz ausrichten.



Ich muss dich enttäuschen, solche Boxen gibt es nicht. Am ehesten noch Hörner oder Schallzeilen, beides in Heimkinos eher unüblich.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein Aufnahmestudio oder ein Konzertsaal ist hier nicht unmittelbar ein Vorbild da Raumklang in Filmen (oder auch Spielen) eine Anwendung ist die deutlich andere Anforderungen stellt als die Musikwiedergabe, insbesondere die Stereo-Musikwiedergabe.



Das hat niemand als Vorbild genannt, allerdings sind die Anforderungen in der Tat gar nicht so sehr verschieden wie du es hier glauben machen möchtest (Nachhallzeit und Reflexionen werden sich ein wenig unterschieden, die Boxen funktionieren aber nun mal nach dem gleichen Prinzip mit den gleichen Stärken und Schwächen). Die Physik ist immer die gleiche und die Unterschiede der Anforderungen werfen die nicht aus der Bahn.


----------



## Superwip (13. April 2014)

> Ich muss dich enttäuschen, solche Boxen gibt es nicht. Am ehesten noch Hörner oder Schallzeilen, beides in Heimkinos eher unüblich.



Auch wenn ein Lautsprecher einen wesentlichen Teil auch nach hinten bzw. zur Seite abstrahlt ist das zwar suboptimal aber nicht wirklich schlimm wenn ein Großteil dieses Schalls wieder absorbiert wird.



> Das hat niemand als Vorbild genannt, allerdings sind die Anforderungen in der Tat gar nicht so sehr verschieden wie du es hier glauben machen möchtest (Nachhallzeit und Reflexionen werden sich ein wenig unterschieden, die Boxen funktionieren aber nun mal nach dem gleichen Prinzip mit den gleichen Stärken und Schwächen). Die Physik ist immer die gleiche und die Unterschiede der Anforderungen werfen die nicht aus der Bahn.



Bei der Stereo-Musikwiedergabe ist Ortung prinzipiell weniger wichtig und möglich.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Auch wenn ein Lautsprecher einen wesentlichen Teil auch nach hinten bzw. zur Seite abstrahlt ist das zwar suboptimal aber nicht wirklich schlimm wenn ein Großteil dieses Schalls wieder absorbiert wird.



Wieder falsch! Gerade der Teil der rundum abgestrahlt wird (und zwar von >>90% der Boxen am Markt), nämlich vom Grundton an abwärts (wo es genau beginnt hängt u.a. von der Größe der abtrahlenden Fläche ab) kann in einem Zimmer nicht absorbiert werden. Dafür bräuchte man meterdicke Absorbtionsschichten.



Superwip schrieb:


> Bei der Stereo-Musikwiedergabe ist Ortung prinzipiell weniger wichtig und möglich.


 
Du hast offensichtlich noch nie eine gute Stereoanlage gehört! Die Ortung ist da nämlich frappierend und ebenso mehrdimensional wie bei einem Heimkino - ob das einem wichtig ist oder nicht ist Geschmackssache, ich kenne Leute für die ist genau das der Reiz beim Musikhören. Der Hauptunterschied ist, dass das Geschehen vor dem Hörer stattfindet anstatt um ihn herum. Erst wenn die 3. Dimension hinzukommt (was ja auch bei 99% aller Heimkinos nicht der Fall ist und den allermeisten erhältlichen Filmen auch nicht) gibt es einen echten Ortungsvorteil. Stereo ist ansonsten ebenso 2D wie die handelsüblichen Surroundformate.


----------

